# Brute force fuel pump replacement



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I know there numerous threads on this subject. FINALLY, someone have found 2 replacement fuel pumps for the 750 EFI. 
Go to your local parts store and look for either of the three listed below:
1993 jeep wrangler with a 4 cylinder motor. 
Mitsubishi Galant, this pump is 1/4" larger in diameter and 3/4" longer than the stock pump. You'll have to modify your plastic housing to fit this pump, but it WILL work. 
GSXR fuel pump T-35. 

Gentlemen, these are currently running in 3 seperate brute force 750 bikes. They have been tested and running suburb for 4 months now. I encourage you to check this out.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to know bud, I just so happen to have a few of those gixxer pumps laying around 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

quality info there tim


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

How much are they and what year Wrangler, or GSXR are these pumps off. Did anyone take a pic of the mods to the plastic housing?

What year brutes you guys got them in?

Thanks


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

carms_2 said:


> How much are they and what year Wrangler, or GSXR are these pumps off. Did anyone take a pic of the mods to the plastic housing?
> 
> What year brutes you guys got them in?
> 
> Thanks


Let me see what other info I can find out on those pics and exactly how to mod the plastic housing. 

In my original post I stated its a 1993 jeep wrangler. Lol


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but just curious on the bikes that were running these pumps, all is still well no issues over time?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You can also get them on eBay for $35 I've been running one for 9 months with no issues


----------

